# Lord Archer. Part II



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

He is back with a vengeance and heads will roll so he says. It just goes to show that there is one rule some and another for the rest.

I rest my case.

  

How can you call him Lord what a load of Bull****!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

If an MP lin the house of commons goes to prison he loses his seat in parliament. How come the same doesnt apply to the house of lords?

Pathetic.

W.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

the guy is a complete fucking idiot - it's only a matter of time before he digs another massive hole for himself and there will be plenty of people waiting to push him in it and start back filling...


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

it makes no difference to people like him. He is so bloody loaded he is going to live a great life no matter what.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I don't think that he is still loaded. He had to sell his house to pay for the damages and the court fees.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Good luck to the man!
He got caught - eventually, and paid his dues with 2 yrs in clink.
Like him or not, he is one of those great British characters who will be remembered doing things his way!! ;D
Great!! so politically incorrect in our increasingly restricted and retentive society..........


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Good luck to the man!
> He got caught - eventually, and paid his dues with 2 yrs in clink.
> Like him or not, he is one of those great British characters who will be remembered doing things his way!!


Thats bollocks. Archer was jailed for perjury, ie lying in court. That's hardly 'getting caught - eventually' is it? I'll remember him as a sad coward who ended up lying to try and protect himself when things got tough. Arse.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> I don't think that he is still loaded. He had to sell his house to pay for the damages and the court fees.


Bollocks

It was still his house when I drove past it yesterday. He owns the vicarage in Granchester (where his wife normally lives) which is worth about Â£1.5 million and a flat in London worth several million. He's ok financially so don't worry.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

They shouldn't have sent him to jail, just taken all his money off him and only allowed him to retain 20K a year earnings; the rest to go to charity.

And take his title away...


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

The majority view so far on this thread is probably about right. But don't forget the Daily Mail reading arseholes that bought his hopeless books and brought him back from bankruptcy the first time around.

The man is a cock. Don't sully the British character with such dubious associations.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Just to put my 1p worth in...

He did lie in court to cover up an affair, and went in for 4 yrs (out on parole now, so his sentence is 4 yrs). Frankly in this country there are murderers that are out on parole in several years. And lets not forget that the former US president lied in court for the same reasons, and not only did he not go to jail, but he was allowed to continue being president. So overall I think he's payed his dues to society on that one. Isn't it about time to leave the man alone and not be jelous of how much money he's made?

And as far as cash goes, he is a multimillionaire. Largely due to his writing, which I might add makes him so much money not because the daily mail readers buy his books (let's face it they probably rarely read anything that can be called a book), but because the americans read his books. Americans LOVE anything to do with British traditions and therefore will buy anything that has to do with the royal family, or a book written by a lord. I mean just look at sarah ferguson and her several million dollar contract to appear in ads for weight wachers. If the stupid americans are willing to give him their hard earned cash for his mediocre books, I say good luck to him. I'd do the same if I could.


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

> the americans read his books


You mean the Americans can actually read? I didn't realise this; thought that was why they had to turn everything into a "movie", by which I actually mean a film.


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

I knew him when I once lived in trumpington met him a few times cos he drank where I washed dishes in kitchens in the summer months to pay my debts and education.

He is complete CAD and as the old saying goes:

What goes around comes around.


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

I think the best punishment is for everybody to ignore him, but that's hardly going to happen.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Jeffrey should run for mayor, we need somebody to clean up the GLA.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

At least with Archer its easy to tell when hes telling lies.
You can see his lips move.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> I think the best punishment is for everybody to ignore him, but that's hardly going to happen.


spot on! this would hit him where it really hurts...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Just to put my 1p worth in...
> 
> He did lie in court to cover up an affair, and went in for 4 yrs (out on parole now, so his sentence is 4 yrs). Frankly in this country there are murderers that are out on parole in several years. And lets not forget that the former US president lied in court for the same reasons, and not only did he not go to jail, but he was allowed to continue being president. So overall I think he's payed his dues to society on that one. Isn't it about time to leave the man alone and not be jelous of how much money he's made?
> 
> And as far as cash goes, he is a multimillionaire. Largely due to his writing, which I might add makes him so much money not because the daily mail readers buy his books (let's face it they probably rarely read anything that can be called a book), but because the americans read his books. Americans LOVE anything to do with British traditions and therefore will buy anything that has to do with the royal family, or a book written by a lord. I mean just look at sarah ferguson and her several million dollar contract to appear in ads for weight wachers. If the stupid americans are willing to give him their hard earned cash for his mediocre books, I say good luck to him. I'd do the same if I could.


Agree 100%. Â He's done his time. Â

For those who are outraged by him being caught as a liar - well he is (or was) in politics and that seems to be generally accepted behaviour in that profession. Â It's getting caught that is the offence :-/

Look at the Liar who is running this country Â - his crimes are already 10X worse than Archer's and no one has yet moved to throw him out or prosecute him for humantarian and war crimes - he lies to the country on a daily basis on matter far more important to all of us than Archers offence.

I hope he does drag down some of the hypocrites in places of power and influence.

Let the heads roll. ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Isn't there something in Jeffrey Archer that every man admires?

Yes he is a liar and a cad, but without the likes of him the world would be a more boring place.

The difference between him and others is that he got caught, in my opinion because he isn't very intelligent.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> Jeffrey should run for mayor, we need somebody to clean up the GLA.


You have to be joking - next Prime Minister - well he has more chance than IDS (who???) ;D ;D ;D


----------

